# Überblendete Objekte in Illustrator CS2 Entgruppieren



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
wenn ich mit dem Überblenden Werkzeug (Blendtool) in Illustartor Cs2  zwei Objekte vervielfälltigt habe wie bekomme ich dann daraus wieder einzelne Objekte? In Freehand muß ich einfach die Gruppen auflösen das geht aber in Illustartor nicht.

Gruß


----------



## smileyml (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

wenn ich das richtig übersetze meinst du doch mit dem "Blendtool" das Angleichungs-Werkzeug oder?!
Selbst wenn nicht, würde ich vermuten, das es mit Objekt-->umwandeln bzw. Aussehen umwandeln geht. Das Ergebnis sind dann meist mehrere gruppierte Objekte, die einfach auflösen kannst.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Juni 2006)

Ja das meinte ich. Das mit dem Umwandeln muß ich mal ausprobieren.
Dank dir schon mal.

Gruß


----------

